# Trivia help please



## azure012

I am putting together some questions for a teen trivia night and would like your feedback on "Disney/Pixar Movies in Latin".  The teens will need to figure out the titles of these movies.  I used google translate so I know they are far from accurate.  Would welcome any corrections or suggestions for other ones.  


Si Gibbus de Notre Dame (example to show them how it works)


Libri in Saltu


Leo Rex


et Canis et Vulpes


Nix Alba et Septem Nani


et Princeps et Ranam


Dalmatae unum centum


Fratres Ursa


Pulchritudinem et Bestia


Nigrum Pantherae
Insectum Vitae


----------



## jazyk

Libri in Saltu - Books jumping?

Leo Rex - The Lion King. Ok.

et Canis et Vulpes - I don't understand what et is doing here. It's something about dogs and foxes.

Nix Alba et Septem Nani - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs - OK

et Princeps et Ranam -  l don't get the et again. Something about a prince and a frog. Ranam should probably be rana, in the nominative.

Dalmatae unum centum - 101 Dalmatians. It should be Centum unus Dalmatae.

Fratres Ursa - Brothers She-bear. The grammar is not correct.

Pulchritudinem et Bestia - Beauty and the Beast. It should be Pulchritudo here.

Nigrum Pantherae - Black Panther. It should be Nigra Panthera.

Insectum Vitae - Bugs' Life. It should be Insectorum Vita.

You should have added the English names.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete amici

What a splendid enterprise!

Not much to add here to jazyk's nice comments, but:

1 Pulchra et Bestia.
2 Panthera Nigra.
3 Cimicum Vita

Not sure about the 101 Dalmatians. I think this ought to be 'Centum et Unus Dalmatiani'.

Σ


----------



## jazyk

Dalmatiani is not in this dictionary dagnades - Dictionnaire Gaffiot français-latin - Page 465, Dalmatae is.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete omnes!

Thanks jazyk (#4), but _OLD_ has _Dalmatia_ and _Dalmaticus _(citations from Cicero, Pliny the Elder and other responsible authors). _Dalmatianus_ would be a legitimate coinage, especially in the context of the OP's question.

But I could live with 'Centum et Unus Dalmatici'!

Σ


----------



## jazyk

Here they mention Canis Dalmaticus Pugmatian | Dog Breed Facts and Information - Wag! Dog Walking, so we could go for Centum (et) unus canes Dalmatici.

I think my insectorum is more appropriate than your cimicum, as a bug in the United States refers to any insect, not only to certain kinds of beetles, as I think is the case in Great Britain.


----------



## azure012

Thank you so much for your help!  Here is an edit with your suggestions and the answers.  


Si Gibbus de Notre Dame (The Hunchback of Notre Dame)


Libri in Saltu    (The Jungle Book)

Leo Rex  (The Lion King)

Canis et Vulpes  (The Fox and the Hound)

Nix Alba et Septem Nani  (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)

Princeps et Ranam  (The Princess and the Frog)

Centum et Unus Dalmatici  (101 Dalmations)

Fratres Ursa  (Brother Bear)

Pulchritudo et Bestia  (Beauty and the Beast)

Panthera Nigra (Black Panther)

Insectorum Vitae (A Bug’s Life)


----------



## jazyk

This is how I'd do it: 

Gibbosus Nostrae Dominae (The Hunchback of Notre Dame)

Silvae Liber (The Jungle Book)

Leo Rex (The Lion King)

Vulpes et Canes (The Fox and the Hound)

Nix Alba et Septem Nani (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)

Princeps et Rana (The Princess and the Frog)

Centum et Unus Canes Dalmatici (101 Dalmatians)

Frater Ursus (Brother Bear)

Pulchra et Bestia (Beauty and the Beast)

Panthera Nigra (Black Panther)

Insectorum Vitae (A Bug’s Life)


----------



## azure012

THANK YOU SO MUCH!  I think the teens are going to love this category.  Many of them take Latin and it should be somewhat easy to figure out the title with a translated word or two.  If there is a Latin scholar among them, you saved me the embarrassment of being incorrect.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings again

Two minor corrections to jazyk's latest:



jazyk said:


> Vulpes et Canes (The Fox and the Hound)



can*is*, please, as can*es* is plural.



jazyk said:


> Insectorum Vitae



vit*a* (not _vitae_, which would be likewise plural).

I thought _cimex_ more idiomatic than _insectus_, but for the purpose the latter will be fine.

Σ

Edited afterthought: _Insecti_ (singular) for 'A Bug's'?


----------



## jazyk

Yes, I copied and pasted what the asker had written and didn't catch everything.

This is the latest version: 

Gibbosus Nostrae Dominae (The Hunchback of Notre Dame)

Silvae Liber (The Jungle Book)

Leo Rex (The Lion King)

Vulpes et Canis (The Fox and the Hound)

Nix Alba et Septem Nani (Snow White and the Seven Dwarves)

Princeps et Rana (The Princess and the Frog)

Centum et Unus Canes Dalmatici (101 Dalmatians)

Frater Ursus (Brother Bear)

Pulchra et Bestia (Beauty and the Beast)

Panthera Nigra (Black Panther)

Insectorum Vita (A Bug’s Life)


----------



## jazyk

Right, maybe Insecti vita, because the movie seems to focus on one individual, Flick: A Bug's Life - Wikipedia


----------



## azure012

Excellent.  Truly appreciate the attention to detail from both of you.  Many thanks.


----------



## Snodv

Coming late to the party, but it seems to me that Nix Alba means "White Snow," whereas in "Snow White" I believe that the _snow_ modifies the _white:  _"_How_ white?" "_Snow_ white."
Ergo I would have to go with "Nivea," which means exactly _snowy,_ or _snow white_ (yes like the complexion cream, or whatever it is) for the girl's name.


----------



## Scholiast

Snodv said:


> Coming late to the party, but it seems to me that Nix Alba means "White Snow," whereas in "Snow White" I believe that the _snow_ modifies the _white: _"_How_ white?" "_Snow_ white."
> Ergo I would have to go with "Nivea," which means exactly _snowy,_ or _snow white_ (yes like the complexion cream, or whatever it is) for the girl's name.


 
Snodv is quite right here. So one might have to run with _Nix Nivea._Which would at least have the merit of some alliteration. Or just _Nivea_?
Σ


----------



## jazyk

Here they used Albanix: Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (pellicula 1937) - Vicipaedia


----------



## Scholiast

Well done jazyk!

᾽Albanix᾽ seems to me spot on.

Σ


----------

